# Journey to a 500lbs raw bench



## ckcrown84 (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome to my journey to a 500lbs raw bench 

Let the journey begin !!!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 25, 2014)

Personal PR, my last competition 470lbs Bench


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 25, 2014)

Speed Bench 8x3 Mini Bands... 
Dumbbells for reps 80s then 100s, 2nd set of 100s I shortened the ROM

Pushups supersetted with flyes 10x20reps

Triceps (bands)
100reps reg pushdowns (60 reps then 40 reps)
3 sets of pushdowns with pauses
3 sets of spread aparts


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 27, 2014)

What the heck is athletic performance and how do you define it... When people say we avoid power lifting and focus on functional fitness and movements it makes me wonder.... What is more functional than the squat, deadlift and bench ? 

Are we defining function as athletic endurance ? Based on what push-ups, pull-ups, dips, running, sprints? General aerobic ability ? Or silly weird stuff that have little practical life application like a circuit of xyz and abc... 

I hate when people say they are worried about function... And speak of that word in a way to degrade something else... Meaningless hogwash. 

No matter what your sport You can take a different exercise show you that you suck at it and say boom.... Look your not functional. 

Pick one thing and get great at it... No be fucking awesome at it and that is your Damn function... Everything else doesn't matter. Because you can't be good at everything. 

Anyway I'm ranting... 

Cheers to functional fitness 

I just wanna bench 500 and my non functional ass will be happy


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 27, 2014)

You look like you are on many grams.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 28, 2014)

Glycomann said:


> You look like you are on many grams.



lol


----------



## Tagger (Sep 28, 2014)

In da hoooowwwwwssssse.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 28, 2014)

Epic bench day, put in a lot of work. Some off it not recorded.

Bench 405 then overload sets with Sling shot. Capped it at 505lbs. My technique wasn't quite there with the 500 even, but once I got 505 on the bar I fixed the little errors and had a much cleaner lift.

After the overload sets hit a tricep circuit 
Sets of 20 reps pushdowns with sets of like 8 Tate presses (I know I said J&M presses in the video I was going to do those and ended up doing tates) 

Then did Rope Pushdowns superset with band pushdowns (not recorded)

Polished it off with the big boy band and did a paused contraction... these were painful to say the least...

All and all an workout... well on my way to that 500 hundred


----------



## Tagger (Sep 28, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> Epic bench day, put in a lot of work. Some off it not recorded.
> 
> Bench 405 then overload sets with Sling shot. Capped it at 505lbs. My technique wasn't quite there with the 500 even, but once I got 505 on the bar I fixed the little errors and had a much cleaner lift.
> 
> ...


Nice job man! 

When is your contest again?


----------



## ckcrown84 (Sep 28, 2014)

Tagger said:


> Nice job man!
> 
> When is your contest again?



December 7th


----------



## Tagger (Sep 28, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> December 7th


Hell yah, you got this!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 2, 2014)

Easy accessory work day... Ready for Saturday and Sunday to SMASH

Speed bench with black mini band + 185lbs 8 sets of 3 reps
Dumbbell incline press, 40lbs, 80lbs, and 2 sets with 120lbs.
3 sets of 20 pushups with 1 set of max (74 reps)

Chest supported rows, 2 plates, 5x10

3 sets of triceps with 60s DB
5x20 tricep pushdown

machine deltoid raise 5x20


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 4, 2014)

Video coming tomorrow 

Started a new diet plan week one begins tomorrow  

My coach thinks it will suit my needs just fine 

Essentially it's a pound of turkey and a pound of beef a day and rice 

Plus a few other things  

Super excited me and my neighbors cooked 14lbs of meat today haha good times 

To be continued tomorrow


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 5, 2014)

Rough heavy chest day

capped out at 380lbs floor press + Chains. Was not at all happy. Attempted 410lbs twice, failed each attempt. Can't really be two hard on myself for a few reasons
1) I never really fail at the top when I bench anyway,
2) I rarely do floor presses.
So all in all not a bad day I suppose. After heavy floor press

Did dumbbells
120lbs max effort
100lbs max effort
80lbs max effort

After dumbbells I kinda just worked each body part as I saw fit
3 sets of pull downs
5x5 chest supported rows
3 sets band pulls

Triceps 
100 reps
then Band Spread Aparts (featured in video)


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 8, 2014)

You can get 30lbs in 2 months.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 8, 2014)

Usealittle said:


> You can get 30lbs in 2 months.



I hope so!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 8, 2014)

Today was a special day... I just felt cocky  as fuck and ready to press, being an accessory day I decided on some DB  presses with bands. Warmed up to the Hundreds...
 First set did the regular eliteFTS black band
 Upgraded to the Green Band
 Upgraded to the Big Grey Band
 Maxed that bitch out with the big ass black band... don't get anymore band tension than that playa.

 On my way to that 500 bench... 






After heavy DB hit some more accessory

10 sets of 20 reps Pushups + Band Flyes supersets

5x10 Chest Supported Rows
5x10 Wide Pulldowns
2x50 band pushdowns
2xburnout band pushdowns

5 sets band face pulls


Orbit Nutrition got my recovery on point


----------



## Tagger (Oct 12, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> Today was a special day... I just felt cocky  as fuck and ready to press, being an accessory day I decided on some DB  presses with bands. Warmed up to the Hundreds...
> First set did the regular eliteFTS black band
> Upgraded to the Green Band
> Upgraded to the Big Grey Band
> ...


Nice! 

I really need to buy some bands so I can strengthen different parts of my lifts. 

Always week on my lowest part of my lift. 

Sent from my super gyno titty...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 12, 2014)

8 weeks out...
450lbs  on the buffalo bar. I really can't complain with that. That is 20lbs  off from my meet PR and with a harder bar... So victory!
p.s. the buffalo bar is 55lbs + curved meaning it increases the range of motion.

Also I had some stability issues but pulled through okay.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 17, 2014)

http://youtu.be/pNSIbYVqLbU


----------



## 258884 (Oct 18, 2014)

Killing it......as always.   I am digging the dbell press w the bands.   Seems like a great way to turn up an accessory day.


----------



## Mistakang (Oct 18, 2014)

Keep pushing...triceps remains the key


----------



## Tagger (Oct 19, 2014)

All those damn accessory muscles going into a strong bench. 

I've been more critical of lifts just so my bench keeps going up! 

Sent from my super gyno titty...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 19, 2014)

Power Lifting is such an amazing sport to participate in, takes a lot out of you and requires a lot of sacrifices if you want to do well but every bit of it is worth it when you get under the bar and battle for victory, when you look back at where you were and see the progression to where you are now. Each battle, each sacrifice all feels worth it when you see that progress. 
July 10th I got 460 off a 2 board today I bashed 480lbs... 20lbs PR. Fucking love it.
Who cares ? Well me... And if you ask that after reading this ask yourself what the fuck have you accomplished ? 



http://youtu.be/IENwUJ_0WNU


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 21, 2014)

http://youtu.be/uyiGiw5MxHY


----------



## strongman760 (Oct 21, 2014)

NiCe squat buddy


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 21, 2014)

strongman760 said:


> NiCe squat buddy



Making progress steadily


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## lewie562 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hell ya man your putting in major work. You got this handled man were is the contest at what state. Also just wondering how often you training chest. Good luck man


----------



## ckcrown84 (Oct 27, 2014)

lewie562 said:


> Hell ya man your putting in major work. You got this handled man were is the contest at what state. Also just wondering how often you training chest. Good luck man



Columbus Ohio December 7th 
I train chest twice a week 
Once heavy once light


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 4, 2014)

Today I got some squats in. Seeing where I am at. December 7th is my competition.
500lbs for 2, very happy. My first rep was a bit high, 2nd rep to depth. Can't complain. Obviously my 500lbs is the last lift in the video.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 6, 2014)

Today I did some accessory work (volume) with chains. Decided to go volume instead of speed work. Needed it Mentally.
Bar + chains 15 reps
140 + chains 15 reps
190 + chains 15 reps
(rest recorded)
the bar is 50lbs not a 45lbs bar.
230
280
320 






After bench we did some flyes with bands. holy stabilizer issues. But, I had fun and had a mean pump lol.

Pullups and Pushups
10 sets of pullups, increases reps. 1 rep, 2reps, 3 reps, up to 10reps Each set of Pullups with 20reps of pushups

After pullups and pushups just finished off with 5x10 V-bar pulldowns then some easy lat rows


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 14, 2014)

Heavy doubles. Almost got 470 for two. Could have been a little tighter and shoulder flared out way too much.

Very nice progress, really good confidence boost. Am definitely dialed in nicely for December 7th.

I am thinking to do
460 opener, 480, then depending on how 480 goes shoot for the 500.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 23, 2014)

What a day, twerked my shoulder a tad before the workout even started-- It hurts I am sure it negatively impacted my lifts some but I made it through a brutal overload session and will be seeing the chiropractor tomorrow. I have a few sessions between now and the December 7th meet.

Am excited

Progress is good. Am definitely flirting with 500. 480 today, had a few issues (notice the cramping and wrap changes) but all in all great session.

Note: Bench bar is 50lbs not 45.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 5, 2014)

ckcrown84 said:


> Welcome to my journey to a 500lbs raw bench
> 
> Let the journey begin !!!



Impressive. But. Why. Are. Your. Hands. So. SMALL?!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 5, 2014)

Gissurjon said:


> Impressive. But. Why. Are. Your. Hands. So. SMALL?!



Yeah I'm sure that's something I can change
Thanks for the thread contribution 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 7, 2014)

The after math of a competition bench PR 
Death 
Videos to come 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 8, 2014)

12/7/14 was the longest meet i have ever done, 14 hour day. 
Sorry for incontinent video angles. 
Let's start with the lifts 

squat: I opened with a 20lbs PR at 470. A weight that crushed me last competition. Moved easy. Went to 500lbs. In the opinion of most the judges buried me, way too deep. 2nd attempt i fell forward some and just lost it. Can I complain with a 20lbs meet PR ? No, but I really wanted 500+ 

Bench: wow what a great bench day. In the warm up room I've never been so fast and explosive. First attempt 440, very light. 
Went to 480 and well everything went wrong, no aggression, grip too close, just wasn't a good lift.  Took 480 again and... Well we fixed the aggression part. This lift absolutely took everything I had. 480 was the RPS record so I was allowed a 4th attempt which I did not take. 
To be honest I was happy with winning that fight with 480 and continuing would have been stupid. 

Deadlift easy as hell. The grip specific work has really paid off. We will see great progress here going forward. Took a 405 opener, 435, then 460 for a 10lbs PR which again wasn't a struggle at all. I am excited to see how this lift develops by summer 

A meet never really goes exactly to plan, proud I hit a PR in every lift and improved over all. 

Now time to focus on Nutrition, and training. I won't be competing again until summer


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 9, 2014)

Meet battles 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 11, 2014)

First training day back
Too much recording only gonna do one set of each exercise next time

All sets based on percentages 

Didn't record the flyes, BB rows, or Arnold presses 

Side note... Figured you guys would appreciate the brutal band snap on my neck haha ouch 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 22, 2014)

Not a bad day 
Worked up to doubles for 5 doubles 
Then some amrap with 315 
Tricep work 
Dumbbell work 
Incline work 

You get the idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 22, 2014)

Built like a brick shit house.
Do you do any forearm specific work to get that thickness/size?
Nice work man, motivated as fuck.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 22, 2014)

TripleOvertime said:


> Built like a brick shit house.
> Do you do any forearm specific work to get that thickness/size?
> Nice work man, motivated as fuck.



Never used to but recently started doing more grip specific work due to it being a limiting factor in my deadlifts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Dec 29, 2014)

Worked up to 80% for 5 sets of 3 nothing crazy 
On the amrap exercises I pulled my pec a little

Nothing too bad I lowered all the weights to complete the workout and am gonna hope I'm healed by Thursday and if not I will just take a little week off and resume once recovered 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 1, 2015)

Chest day, didn't make it through the injury in the area connecting my pec and delt is still injured 
More time off, nothing heavy until next Thursday and I will see how I feel 
Did some accessory work and felt the urge for a pic 
Progress ??? I think so 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 4, 2015)

Managed to hit some speed work today without much issue, felt good and fast 
Hoping to get back to my program next Thursday, hopefully I'm healed up. 

The DB work went well through in the bands to add some resistance and then of course got some triceps and back work in 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FitAlex (Jan 7, 2015)

GL bro


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 8, 2015)

Okay, first let's get this out the way. I needed to lift tonight... Period. My pec / delt tie in is still very aggravated. I decided to use a two board to lessen the stretch (shortening the rom) and to lift heavy with the multiply sling shot, really today was a massive overload day so there will be nothing even remotely heavy Sunday. 

Perhaps I will restart my training cycle that I began once my pec heals. Makes me so frustrated to have to work around an injury and the added risk of lifting heavy loads... Yes the heavy should have been avoided but damnit I needed it today so I took it slow and pushed the envelope within the safety net of the sling and board

However you cut it it was a great lift. Before my last competition I got 590 off the chest with the sling. Today I got 610 off the two board.... Improvement ? Hard to say. Shorter Rom yes but also less pop off the chest due to that fact with the sling. So who knows, I'm happy with the lift. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 10, 2015)

530 on the squats on last attempt, raised it from 520 my second attempt that I failed. After failing you shouldn't raise the weight but things happened and I made it happen ! 

Had to cut today short due to a trip but hit 530 reverse band squat (50 to 60lbs bands) 

After squats hit some cleans and box jumps, my cleans were ugly, box jumps still require a lot of work. Need to develop that explosion. 

Tomorrow after chest I will hit some back and glutes that I missed today 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 11, 2015)

Took it easy today worked up to a quick 3 rep on the 3 board with super heavy bands, probably 300lbs of band tension.... Not sure and don't care 
After I did some Dumbbells reps just for blood work and then some push-ups and back. Didn't push it hard, especially after my brutally heavy training session Thursday. 
Still waiting on the chest to heal up... Very frustrating 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 13, 2015)

Interesting day did some volume and triples with the rack pulls, kinda got my butt kicked 
Then after 6 triples of speed squats off a box 
Then a bunch of volume with the kettle swings and GHR misery and Iove it 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 18, 2015)

Not a bad day of squats 
Did 6 sets of 3 reps at 70% working on form and tried some low bar squats didn't workout great for me. 

After squats did 8x3 speed pulls 

Weighted hyper extensions 3 sets to failure 

4 sets GHR with light band 4 sets of 8 

Not a bad day, today is chest, going to try to go raw but if shoulder acts up gonna throw on the sling shot 



Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------

